

Rust vs Go - jaredly
http://jaredly.github.io/2014/03/22/rust-vs-go/index.html

======
torrance
As someone who has written a fair bit of Go code, I also find myself keeping a
close eye on Rust. The things that really appeal to me are the possibility of
immutable (by default) types, thread-local memory (ie. owned pointers), no
null pointers, and generics. These are all basically aspects of the type
system that make concurrent programming safer and more predictable.

~~~
burntsushi
I've also written a fair bit of Go and have recently taken a full dive into
Rust [1, 2] and it's been a ton of fun so far. I really love both languages.
Their features and goals have a pretty small intersection, but I enjoy both a
lot.

If you want to take a dive and are willing to put up with a little
instability, now wouldn't be a bad time. The 0.10 release appears to be on the
horizon and they just released binary installers, which should make tracking
tip much easier: [https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-March/00922...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-March/009223.html)

[1] -
[https://github.com/BurntSushi/quickcheck](https://github.com/BurntSushi/quickcheck)

[2] - [https://github.com/BurntSushi/rust-
csv](https://github.com/BurntSushi/rust-csv)

------
thirsteh
Sounds like you would like Haskell (which Rust was heavily influenced by.)

